# Off The Grid For 2 Weeks



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, the time has finally arrived. Heading out today for our Great Lake Adventure Tour. By the time we are done our trip, we will have had at least a toe in everyone of the great lakes







.

Trailer is loaded truck is washed and gased and the family are getting in the truck.

We are outta here









See everyone in 2 weeks.









After the big trip .... is the Niagara Rally









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Enjoy the trip


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Have a great time Thor!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As I'm sure you have already left...

action Welcome home Thor! I hope you had a really great trip! How about some pictures?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well we made it back in one piece. It was a wonderful trip and finally the rain gods were good to Thor. Only a 10min summer shower the entire 2 weeks







. I will post some pics.

The kids, DW, dog and myself had a fantastic trip...we saw lots, met great folks, ate extemely well, did some canoeing, hiking, bike riding and some serious R & R.

I saw 4 Outbacks along the way - 3 on I-75 heading south of Grayling and 1 heading north on hwy 69 near Perry Sound.

The truck did an amazing job - 3000km total trip with and avg 20.6 l/100km. The avg was under 20 until I encountered strong head winds in northern MI. (It is windy up there)

It looks like I have some serious cathing up to do.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome back!!! Glad to hear you a great time and dry weather, we are still waiting for our first camping trip without any rain for the year!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures.

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a GREAT trip around the GREAT LAKES!
Good food, good weather, good people, good R&R and great scenery! 
Familyâ€¦thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all about!!! 
Thereâ€™s a lot to do here in Michigan. I canâ€™t wait to see pictures.

MaeJae sunny


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Welcome home Thor! I hope you had a really great trip! How about some pictures?


+1


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that you really are home...

action *Welcome Home, Thor!* action

It sounds like you had a fantastic trip! I can't wait to see the pictures.








It's been WAY too quite around here, without you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Could've been us you saw near Grayling, we have been camping up north each of the last two weekends. Can't wait to see your pictures and a run down of your route!

-Matt


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad you made it back safely after a nice trip. Looking forward for those pics.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Could have been us you seen as well......we just got back last Saturday we travelled up to Mackinac and stayed up there for 8 days. First time ever up in the U.P of MI and it is SO BEAUTIFUL up there! We are also on a mission to see all of the Great Lakes. We live near Lake Erie, saw Lake Michigan last summer, and this summer we saw Lake Huron and Lake Superior. Next up is Lake Ontario but it probably won't be til next summer.

I agree with you MaeJae. MI is a great place to camp.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

welcome home Thor
Glad to see you all made it home safe and sound
Happy to hear you and your family had a great time
And only 20mins of rain who did you payoff for that








Can't wait to see you and the family in NF

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you and the family had a great time. Of course, we're all looking forward to some pictures.

Welcome back...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Morrowmd said:


> Could've been us you saw near Grayling, we have been camping up north each of the last two weekends. Can't wait to see your pictures and a run down of your route!
> 
> -Matt


Matt

That wasn't you pulled over by the state tropper was it?

I should have some pics posted in a couple of days.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Thor, WELCOME HOME!!!!

AHHHHHHHH, vacation. What could be better? Hang on to that glow for awhile....'they' have a way of sucking it back out!!!

oh, and about those pictures..... stilllllllll waaaaaaaaiiiiiiitttttitiiiiiiiinnnnnnnngggggggg....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pics as promised









Emily & Hannah relaxing in my favorite spot - How dare they







But with those eyes ...I sat in a chair.









Sunset overlooking Lake Huron - Taken at 9:00pm Great spot









Shore of Lake Superior - 17miles out the Edmund Fitzgerald Sank - yes the one in the Gordon Lightfoot Song









Kids canoeing in Georgian Bay - The water is only up to my angles in this photo









Campsite in Northern MI - Note the chairs - I just couldn't help myself









I love this spot - Water is crystal clear

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...
We were just on the North Shore of Lake Superior. Did you make it around there? Weather was HOT! Scenery...unbelievable. Saw many OUTBACKS...maybe you were one?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,

I just stumbled across your pictures... Very nice!
Beautiful area! I had no idea the Great Lakes were that clear!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor, I just saw the pictures too. Sure looks like a nice place and fun for the kids. Thanks for posting them.


----------

